# Errore libsdl installazione vlc

## Pes88

Ciao!!!!

Sto cercando di installare vlc, ma ogni volta ottengo un errore di compilazione , quando emerge cerca di compilare libsdl!

```

Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/work/SDL-1.2.13 ...

make -j2 

/bin/sh ./build-scripts/mkinstalldirs build

make: *** No rule to make target `build/make.loonf', needed by `build/libSDL.la'.  Stop.

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mkdir -p -- build

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2796:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

Ho provato a disinstallare tutto ad aggiornare il sistema ma l'errore c'è sempre , e non riesco ad usare vlc

----------

## Onip

prova a postare un po' di errore in più

----------

## Pes88

Ora posto l'output di emerge, ma non credo cambi qualcosa, perchè la parte dove venivano fuori gli errori è quella già postata : 

```

Generating dependencies for ./src/timer/unix/SDL_systimer.c

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/work/SDL-1.2.13 ...

make -j2 

/bin/sh ./build-scripts/mkinstalldirs build

make: *** No rule to make target `build/make.loonf', needed by `build/libSDL.la'.  Stop.

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mkdir -p -- build

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2796:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-plugins/live-2008.09.02:

 * If you are upgrading from a version prior to live-2008.02.08

 * Please make sure to rebuild applications built against live

 * like vlc or mplayer. live may have had ABI changes and live

 * support might be broken.

 * Messages for package media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.5:

 * Documentation was not built

 * Messages for package media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2796:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## MajinJoko

Provare con un

```
revdep-rebuild
```

?

Magari c'é qualche libreria rotta..

----------

## Pes88

lancio revdep-rebuild --library libsdl.so??

----------

